# الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2007)

الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية​

*شقيقة الضحية : فوجئنا فجر اليوم بطرقات شديدة كادت تكسر الأبواب مما حذا بنا الى فتحها لنفاجئ برجال الشرطة تسحب أخي بملابس النوم قائلين "إنت بتشتكينا؟" ثم أخذوه الى أعلى المبنى وألقوه من فوقه ليلقى حتفه فى الحا**ل* ​

*الأقباط الأحرار* ​ 
*نما إلى علمنا معلومات أولية من شهود عيان عن قيام أفراد من الشرطة المصرية بإلقاءء شاب قبطى يدعى ناصر صديق جاد الله من الدور الرابع فجر اليوم فى العمرانية *​ 

*بدأ الأمر بأمين شرطة مٌبتز إسمه أمير من قسم العمرانية كان يستغل مهنته في فرض ما يشبه الإتاوة على الأهالى و كثيراً ما أوقف الضحية ويفرض عليه دفع (الإتاوة) مما حدا بالقتيل الى تصعيد الأمور مؤخراً والتقدم بشكوى انتهت الى حبس امين الشرطة اربعة ايام على ذمة التحقيق، وجدير بالذكر أن الشاهد فى القضية ضد أمين الشرطة هو جار الضحية ويدعى بدوى زايد. *​ 

*وقد فوجئ اهالى منطقة الزهراء بالعمرانية الغربية فجر اليوم 7- 8- 2007 وفى تمام الساعة الخامسة صباحاً برجل شرطة يدعى أحمد النبوى برفقة 10 من أمناء الشرطة يقتحمون المنطقة بعربة نقل صغيرة ماركة تويوتا وكأنهم فى غزوة ضد الأهالى حسب رواية شهود العيان ليقوموا بالإنتقام من الشاب المسيحى الذى تسبب فى حبس زميلهم واقتحموا المنزل الذى يقطنه الضحية وعنوانه 29 شارع مجلع رومانى بالزهراء ، العمرانية الغربية وحطموا ممتلكاته وقاموا بإلقاء الضحية ناصر صديق من الدور الرابع وسط صراخ الاهالى الذين تدخلوا لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه وهاجموا سيارة الشرطة ليهرع امناء الشرطة الى الهرب ..* ​ 


*يمكنكم مشاهدة صور لسيارة الشرطة التى حطمها الأهالى الغاضبين وأيضا للشقة التى اقتحمتها الشرطة *اضغط هنا

تسجيل صوتى مع زوجة ناصر صديق ضحية العمرانية الذى ألقته الشرطة من الدور الرابع اضغط هنا للتحميل


منقول عن الاقباط الاحرار​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

محدش يقلق من الخبر يا اخوة مش معني كدا اني الشرطة المصرية اغلبها منحرفين ولا مرتشين ولا بياخدوا اتاوات وبطلجية 

99.9% هيطلعوا اللي عملوا كدا مختلين عقليا 

وما حدش يسائل مختل عقلي دخل السلك البوليسي ازاي

انا اعرف امين شرطة جيران ناس قرايبي عامل الشهادة دي وفي الشرطة عادي علشان لو قتل حد وقالها قدامنا فا محدش يستغرب لما تلاقوا الشرطة بتقتل المواطنين وبتاخد منهم اتاوات يبقوا انتو اكيد

اكيد في مصر​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*الى متى سيكون*
* قانون الغابه*
* هو*
* السائد ضد الاقباط*
*واين كبيرهم المدعوا العادلى واين جمعيات حقوق الانسان*
*ولا كننا*
* سوف لا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا*
* ونضع الامر لمن بيده الامر*
*نطلب تعزيه السماء لاسره الشهيد*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*



Coptic Man قال:


> محدش يقلق من الخبر يا اخوة مش معني كدا اني الشرطة المصرية اغلبها منحرفين ولا مرتشين ولا بياخدوا اتاوات وبطلجية
> 
> 99.9% هيطلعوا اللي عملوا كدا مختلين عقليا
> 
> ...


وكمان مش بعيد يقولوا انهم
اثنا ضبطه متلبسا
بسرقه
ونش مترو الانفاق
المسروق منذ عشرات السنين
القى بنفسه من الدور الرابع
اصله شغل مجانيين ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

هى دى الشرطة اللى فى خدمة الشعب 
لا بجد خدمة مميزة بجد
بكرة يقولو عليه كان بيتاجر فى المخدرات واثناء القبض عليه جرى وحدف نفسه من على السطح 

او على رائ  Coptic Man انه مختل عقليا 

على فكرة انا اعرف المكان ده 

وساكن قريب منه وربنا يستر عليا . 
ولما تسمعوا ان The Star  تم حدفة من الدور 7 او ولع يبق تعرفوا ان 
انا وقعت فى ايد امين مختل عقليا او اكون بتاجر فى المخدرات ​


----------



## Tabitha (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*يا الهي!! 
اد كده وصل بالشرطة الاجرام !!*


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*الشرطه المصريه*
* مشهوره بالتلفيق*
*واسألوا معاون مباحث المنصوره المقبوض عليه حاليا لقتله احد المحتجزين بقسم المنصوره*
*او قانون الاشتباه اللذين*
* يطبقوه على الغلابه فقط*
*واما العتاه والمجرمين فيكفيهم اتاواتهم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

بجد حاجه تحزن يعنى هو لو كان سكت عن حقه ومطالبش بيه مكانش حد قرب له ..........   ...........  ربنا يرحم الشاب ده ويصبر اسرته ........شكرا" يا كوبتك على الخبر وربنا قادر يحمينا من الاشكال دى .


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*+*

*يجب محاسبة هؤلاء  .. *

*الإعدام وحده لا يكفي .. *

*أين الصحف القبطية من هذا الاعتداء الوحشي من قبل حراس الدولة ؟*

*أين الرئيس مُبارك من أفعال وزير الداخلية ؟ *

*هل أباحوا دم الاقباط ؟ .. هل دخلنا بالفعل فى عصر الإستشهاد ؟ *

*إعتداءات سافرة بلا رادع .. *

*إستهانة بأرواح الأقباط قد وصل إلى الذروة ..*

*كيف نحيا فى دولة تُراق دماؤنا بأيدي حُراسها ؟!!!*

*لقد فاض الكيل ..*


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ربنا ينيح روحة 
وربنا يصبر اهلة جميعا 
ربنـــــــــــــــــا موجــــــود


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

المزمور الثاني​ 
 لماذا ارتجّت الامم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل. قام ملوك الارض وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما الساكن في السموات يضحك.الرب يستهزئ بهم.حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه ويرجفهم بغيظه اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك اسألني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك واقاصي الارض ملكا لك. تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد.مثل اناء خزّاف تكسّرهم فالآن يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا.تأدبوا يا قضاة الارضاعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة.قبّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه.طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه​


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

[Q-BIBLE]*مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ 
أَشِدَّةٌ 
أَمْ ضَِيْقٌ
أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ
أَمْ جُوعٌ 
أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟ 
كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ 
إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ
قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ». 
وَلكِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. 
فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْت 
وَلاَ حَيَاةَ
وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ 
وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ 
وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ
 وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً 
وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً 
وَلاَ عُلْوَ 
وَلاَ عُمْقَ
وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى
تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا​*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*+*

أشكركم أيها الاحباء ..

تشكركم أسرة هذا الشاب البرىء .. الذى سُفكت دماؤه على أيدى قوم هم أبعد ما يكونوا عن البشر .. 

و لكن تعزيتهم الوحيدة انه فى السماء .. 

إعطنا يا رب أن نموت من أجل إسمك .. إعطنا القوة والقدرة كى نصمد أمام ضربات إبليس ..

نصلي أن يُعطى الرب من فيض تعزياته و نعمته لأسرته ..

أن يُصبرهم .. و يُعطيهم سلام ..


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

الهنا يعزي عائلة الضحية و يصبرهم على هذا العمل الوحشي... فالمصيبة مصيبتان, فقدان الشاب و فقدانه بهذه الطريقة البشعة

لكن رجائنا ثابت في الهنا ان يرد المسلوب اضعاف...


----------



## ميرنا (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

مش عارفة اعلق باى كلام لاول ولا اخر حاجه تحصل من مجتمع معندهوش اى عدل او قلب ولا اخلاق

 لكن ربنا موجود ​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ربنا يرحمه و يصبر اهله و هو ده المشهور عن الشرطة المصرية و محدش ها يعرف ياخد حق ناصر وده افترااااااااا


----------



## mrmr120 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

خلاص البلد باظت 
ومفيش مكان للاقباط 
منهم لله ربنا يتصرف فيهم​


----------



## nonaa (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ربنا هو اللى ياخد حق ناصر
ربنا عادل
ربنا عادل


----------



## snow_white7 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

اولا ربنا يصبر اهله ويرحمه 

ثانيا يا جماعه تصرفات  بعض افراد الشرطه المصريه

مش  ضد  الاقباط  بس  ... فى واحد  مسلم  اتقتل 

الايام دى برضه فى  قسم  من  اقسام  الشرطه ايضا

وهما  كانوا  محتجزينه عشان يجبروا اخوه الهارب على

تسليم نفسه .دى  كانت جريمته  ان له  اخ متهم هارب.

وترك  وراءه زوجه وام و3 اطفال هو كان عائلهم الوحيد.


----------



## يوسف الصديق (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

:new5: *ربنـــــا موجـــــود* :new5:
:new5: *ربنـــــا موجـــــود* :new5::new5: *ربنـــــا موجـــــود* :new5:​


----------



## الزهره الجميله (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

بصراحه مش عارفه اقول ايه ومش عارفه هايعملوا ايه تانى بعد كل اللى عملوه ده
*يمهل ولا يهمل*
ربنا يكون مع اسره ناصر ويعزيهم ويصبرهم ويرحمنا من هذه الايام الاخيره
*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*
*:new5::new5:ومهما يعملوا مش هايقدروا يبعدونا عن راعينا ومخلصنا السيد المسيح:new5::new5:.*


----------



## peter_1991 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*يا جماعة انا عن نفسي مش هئول غير إللي اتكتب في الكتاب المقدس
"في العالم سيكون لكم ديق و لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"
"طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين
افرحوا و تهللوا لان اجركم عظيم في السماوات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلك"
ربنا ينيحة و يصبر أهلة ده شهيد على أسم السيد المسيح
ربنا مع أهلة و معاكم*​


----------



## thelast (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*ربنا ينيح روحه لكن فى وسط الضيقه نتذكر كلام السيد الرب 
"سيكون لكم فى العالم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم"
"ليس العبد افضل من سيده"​*


----------



## القناص (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله     يجماعة الداخلية عبارة   عن بلطجة   انتشرت البلطجة بين رجال الشرطة  بطريقة غير  عادية    والشرطة فى خدمة الشعب خدمة دوبل     المشكلة مش مشكلة مسلمين او اقبا ط المشكلة مشكلة   امة با كملها مسلميها ومسيحييها      ونصيحة لا اى مسيحى او مسلم لو كنت تريد ان تقدم لدخول الشرطة   ستحتاج من المال اكثر من مائة الف    والحربية ايضا كزالك وغيرها وغيرها    رشاوى وتسعيرة ولا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله    وانتا فين يحبيب يعادلى    ربنا يستر


----------



## القناص (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

لا حولا ولا قوة  الا بالله     خدمة دوبل ير جال الشرطة    نعلة الله على الظالمين


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

معالجة جريدة الجمهورية للحادث

*مصرع وإصابة 15 في مشاجرة بين عائلتين بالعمرانية*​ 
انتصار النمر- أحمد الشامي - هشام عبد الحفيظ
شهدت منطقة العمرانية مشاجرة بين عائلتين بالطوب والحجارة والشوم والزجاجات الحارقة. أسفرت عن مصرع سباك وإصابة 14 آخرين من بينهم 4 من رجال الشرطة. وتحطمت سيارة وعدد من المحلات. بسبب خلافات الجيرة. 
كان اللواء محسن حفظي مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الجيزة تلقي بلاغاً من محمد سعد شحاتة "40 سنة" فني تكييف وشعبان محمد محمود "60 سنة" صاحب محل أجهزة كهربائية قررا فيه باندلاع مشاجرة بين عائلتين بالطوب والحجارة والزجاجات الحارقة. أسفرت عن تحطم محل الأول وسيارة الثاني. 
انتقل رجال المباحث إلي مكان الحادث باشراف اللواء فاروق لاشين مدير الادارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة وكشفت التحريات أن المشاجرة نشبت بين 5 أشخاص هم معروف إمام هريدي "20 سنة" لحام وشقيقه هريدي "25 سنة" عاطل وعمرو رمضان إمام "22 سنة" عاطل وآمال عبدالحميد مرسي "42 سنة" ربة منزل وفاطمة إمام هريدي "25 سنة" ربة منزل بينما الطرف الثاني يتكون من ستة أشخاص هم عمرو سالم الشيمي "27 سنة" سائق واسحاق صديق جاد الله "27 سنة" سبق اتهامه!! في القضية ومحمود محسن علي وناصر صديق جاد الله "45 سنة" سباك الذي لقي مصرعه أثناء محاولة هروبه من العمارة التي يسكن فيها إلي العمارة المجاورة. بالاضافة إلي شخصين هاربين هما حمادة سالم وشقيقه آدم. 
كما تبين من تحريات اللواء عادل الشاذلي مدير المباحث أنه أثناء توجه رجال الشرطة للقبض علي طرفي المشاجرة هاجمهم الأهالي بالطوب والحجارة مما أدي لاصابة المخبرين الثلاثة ماهر حسين محمد "26 سنة" ومحمد صابر عبدالقادر "34 سنة" وحسن محمد حسن 27 سنة والمجند محمود عبدربه السيد. 
تمكن رجال المباحث من القبض علي طرفي المشاجرة وأحيلوا إلي محمد يحيي وكيل أول نيابة حوادث جنوب الجيزة باشراف محمد يوسف رئيس النيابة الذي تولي التحقيق في الحادث. وأمر بدفن جثة المجني عليه واستدعاء شهود الحادث. 
انتقلت الجمهورية إلي مكان الحادث وسجلت بالقلم والصورة ما أسفرت عنه المعركة من خراب وتدمير ودماء.. والتقت بأسرة المتوفي ناصر صديق جاد الله فقرر أشقاؤه أن خلافات قديمة بينهم وبين العائلة الأخري تسببت في نشوب مشاجرة بينهم وقال اسحاق صديق جاد الله "شقيق المتوفي" شقيقي ناصر لم يكن بينه وبين أحد خلافات وكان يعمل سباكاً ولا يهتم سوي بعمله وأسرته وعلاقته طيبة بجميع أهالي المنطقة. 
وقرر شقيقاه جاد وعيد ان قاتلي شقيقهما انهالوا عليه بالشوم والعصي الغليظة وأثناء محاولة هروبه منهم بالقفز من مسكنه إلي المسكن المجاور سقط جثة هامدة. 
قال عمرو عبدالوهاب "من أهالي المنطقة" أن المتوفي ناصر كان رجلاً هاديء الطباع ولا توجد بينه وبين أحد أية عداءات أو احقاد وقال "لم أكن أتخيل نهايته بتلك الطريقة المأساوية".. وأكد محمد السيد "أحد الجيران" أن أسرة ناصر تعيش بجوارهم منذ سنوات طويلة وأنه تفاجأ بحدوث المشاجرة ومصرع ناصر الذي سقط جثة هامدة. ​ 
*http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/accedents/detail00.asp*


----------



## the servant (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

سلام ونعمة   ,
 بجد حاجة تحزن واللي يحزن اكتر التعتيم الاعلامي الغبي
اللي بعد كدة مش بيخلي الانسان يثق في اعلام بلدة حتي لو كان صادق

كان سيدنا في المواقف اللي زي دي دايما بيقول(ربنا موجود)

اكيد ربنا لية تدبير في الوضوع دة واكيد هايبقي نصر جديد للقضية القبطية وملفها مع الشرطة المصرية.وكلنا شايفين ايد ربنا اللي معضددة قضيتنا في كافة المجالات

فعلا ربنا موجود


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*عفوا كوبتك مان اثناء بحثى مثلك عن الخبر فى صفحه الحوادث وجدت خبر مفاده اعتناق شاب بورسعيدى للمسيحيه منشور بجريده الجمهوريه يوم 8 /8 / 2007*​*وقمت بكتابته بالمنتدى*
*ربنا موجود*


----------



## twety (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

دة طبيعى جدا
شرطه مصريه
ومواطن مسيحى
يبقى النتيجه 
المواطن المسحى ميت
والفاعل مجنوووووووووووووووووووووووون
عادة ولا هيشتروها
على اى حال ربنا يصبر اهله
ويديهم السلام
ربنا يرحمنا جميعاااااااا


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

تسجيل صوتى مع زوجة ناصر صديق ضحية العمرانية الذى ألقته الشرطة من الدور الرابع ​

*متابعة* لحادث العمرانية* الذى راح ضحيته ناصر صديق جاد الله* 
*نشرة الأخبار القبطية تجرى اتصالا هاتفيا مع زوجة الضحية *

*منقول عن الاقباط الاحرار *

*التحميل : -*

http://www.archive.org/download/NaserSedique/naser.mp3


----------



## فادية (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

الله يكون فعونكم يا اقباط مصر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ميرسى يا كوبتك لتعبك وجهدك فى نقل الموضوع واعتقد اننا سوف نرى سيناريوهات عديده لهذا الموضوع عن طريق الجرائد والبرامج الفضائيه حتى تتوه الحقيقه ومع الايام يصبح الموضوع كله فى طى النسيان الى ان تاتى الايام بضحيه جديده وهكذا ........ وليرحمنا الرب فنحن فى شدة الاحتياج لهذه الرحمه .


----------



## DoooDooo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

يا جماعة انا سمعت النهارده انهم بيقولوا انه رمى نفسه من الدور الرابع لأن اخوه مسجل خطر وهو خاف لا يتقبض عليه
على اساس ان احنا ممكن نصدق الكلام ده
ربنا يحفظنا بقى


----------



## totty (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ربنا يرحمنا
ويعزى ويصبر اهله​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*يا ربي
شنو هالاجرام
وصلوا الهدرجة
يا اقباط تحركوااا طالبوا بحقوقكم *​


----------



## Tabitha (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*



jesus=love قال:


> *يا ربي
> شنو هالاجرام
> وصلوا الهدرجة
> يا اقباط تحركوااا طالبوا بحقوقكم *​



مالناش حد يسمعنا صدقيني في البلد دي اختي jesus=love ،،

مالناش غير ربنا ،، وهو اللي وعدنا انه سيسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلنا (رو 20 : 16) 

ياريت كلنا نرفع صلاة ،، بقلب واحد ،،


----------



## peter_1991 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

يا جماعة الساعة دلوقتي 7:32 إللي صاحي أفتح الجزيرة بمناسبة الموضوع


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*



Anestas!a قال:


> مالناش حد يسمعنا صدقيني في البلد دي اختي jesus=love ،،
> 
> مالناش غير ربنا ،، وهو اللي وعدنا انه سيسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلنا (رو 20 : 16)
> 
> ياريت كلنا نرفع صلاة ،، بقلب واحد ،،



*صدقيني مو بس في بلدكم لكن في العراق و في فلسطين و في كل بلاد عربية يتواجد فيها المسيحيين تلاقي فيها معاناة المسيحيين
ربي يساعدكم و يفرج همكم و هم كل المسيحيين و المسلميين في كل البلاد العربية
امين
:new5::new5::new5:
*​


----------



## ghawy_111 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

والله انتوا فاهمين الموضوع 
غلط هو كل الحكاية ان من
كتر المحبة بتاعة امناء
الشرطة للمواطن الغلبان
جايين علشان يمنعوه من
الانتحار وكانوا بيترجوا فيه
وهو اللى كان مصمم انه
يعملها علشان ضميره 
تعب من تجارة المخدرات 
وكمان كان كل يوم يقتل 
كام واحد من امناء الشرطة
والشرطة كانت متسامحة 
معاه وكانوا جايين يترجوه 
انه ماينتحرش وانهم نسوا
كل جرايمه بس الشاب كان
خلاص ضميره جاب نهايته
وشكرا للشرطة المتسامحة
اللى بتخدم الشعب برموش
عينيها والله حقيقى الشرطة
فى خدمة الشعب
وعجبى


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

يا جماعة رغم كل اللي بيحصل دة نشكر ربنا
رب المجد مقوي شعبة في كل مكان وبيبعتلهم تعزية كبيرة مصر- العراق-لبنان
او غيرهم هنا في مصر نشكر ربنا خرافة اللي ضلت بترجع متير قوي وكلنا شايفين
اللي بيحصل الجديد بقي غير المسيحين اللي بيرفعوا القضايا عشان يأكدوا فخرهم بمسيحيتهم
وبطلين الايمان ماريو واندرو مش عاوزين ننسي ايد ربنا الللي معانا


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ربنا يرحمنا ببركة الصيام المقدس اللى احنا فيه
ويعدى ايام غربتنا على خير​


----------



## املا (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

يا ريت صوره للضحيه حتى احط عليها شريط اسود و احطها بتواقيعي بكل المتديات


----------



## جاسى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*انا مش عارفه ايه آخرتها
بجد ربنا يرحما ويصبر اى حد بيتعرض لاى نوع من هذه الانواع من الاضهادات
ميرسى ليك على الخبر
ربنا يباركك ويحفظنا​*


----------



## LuckyPro (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

وية ناس ولاد ****


----------



## riri_rone (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*ربنا يصبر اهله 
ده ربنا يستر علينا جميعا يارب*​


----------



## mina aziz (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

احب  اعرفكم انى انا امين شرطة واسمى  مينا ومقدرش اقول انا بشتغل فين بس الى هاقدر اقولة  ان يا احبائى الوضوع دة صحيح بس مش عايز الموضوع يخلى فكرتكم تبقى كدة فى الشرطة فى يا جماعة ظباط وامناء كويسين ومنهم الاقباط الى انا واحد منهم الى انا بندم حتى هذة اللحظة انى انا دخلت هذا السلك
ارجوكم  فى ناس شغالة فى الشرطة مسيحين كويسين واللة  ماتظلموناش مع  البلطجية دول واخيرا  لما بتظلم   بردد العبارات دى   (كن مطمئن جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر)البابا كيرلس     (ماتقلش يارب عندى هم كبير بس قول يا هم انا عندى رب كبير)   (مهما تكاتفت الظلمات فكل ليلا الى نهار وكل ظلما الى انهيار)   صلوا من اجلى علشان بمر بتجارب كتير جدا فى الشغل  المسيح يحفظكم ويرعاكم


----------



## جورج مكرم عبيد (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

دة قانون الشرطة في خدمة المسلم للانتقام من الاقباط


----------



## sabooha75 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

المسيح يعزي أسرة هذا الشهيد ويتولاهم برحمته ، ويرحمنا من الأيام الجايه. وأم النور تحل كل الأمور .


----------



## emy (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

_ارحمنا يا رب _
_ارحم شعبك _
_ربنا يصبر اهله_​


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*النيابة تقرر حجز 3 أمناء شرطة .. وتأمر بضبط 3 آخرين فى مصرع سباك العمرانية*

*المتهمون إستغلوا اسم شقيق الضحية فى بلاغ المشاجرة لإيهام الضابط بانها فتنة طائفية* 



*كتب سامي عبدالراضي وفاروق الدسوقي ٩/٨/٢٠٠٧*
*كشفت تحقيقات نيابة حوادث جنوب الجيزة مفاجأة في واقعة سقوط ناصر صديق جاد الله من الطابق الرابع في العمرانية واتهام أسرته لأمناء شرطة بقتله، تبين أن الأمناء قبل تحركهم من القسم استغلوا وجود اسم شقيق الضحية في بلاغ عن مشاجرة، وأوهموا ضابط المباحث بأنها بين مسلمين ومسيحيين لإجبار «الضحية» علي التنازل عن اتهامه لزميلهم قبل أسبوع بالسرقة. *
*باشر التحقيقات محمد يحيي مدير النيابة وحازم الجيزاوي ومحمد الطحاوي وكيلا أول النيابة واستمعوا لأقوال ١٨ شاهدا أكدوا عدم مشاهدتهم إلقاء الضحية من الرابع، فيما اتهمت زوجته ٣ أمناء شرطة بقتله بأن أوثقوا يديه وألقوا به من الشرفة وقررت النيابة حجز الأمناء المتهمين للتحقيق ومن المقرر صدور قرار بحبسهم، وأمرت النيابة بضبط وإحضار ٥ أمناء شرطة آخرين، وصرفت الشهود من سراي النيابة وطرفي المشاجرة، جرت التحقيقات بإشراف المستشار خالد البحيري المحامي العام بالإنابة وسكرتارية وليد مدحت وعبدالله عبدالحليم.*
*انتقلت النيابة إلي شارع «مجلع روماني» في العمرانية وأجرت معاينة لموقع الحادث ومكان سقوط الضحية وطريقة السقوط تبين أن باب شقة المجني عليه محطم و انتدبت النيابة الطب الشرعي لتشريح الجثة وبيان سبب الوفاة وانتدبت رجال المعمل الجنائي لأخذ البصمات ورفع الأدلة من موقع الحادث، واصطحب فريق النيابة ١٢ شاهدا من موقع الحادث إلي مقر النيابة للإدلاء بأقوالهم حول الواقعة كما أحضر رجال المباحث ٩ شهود من أبناء المنطقة، واستمرت التحقيقات حتي الخامسة من فجر أمس وبدأت مجددا صباح أمس بإشراف المستشار خالد البحيري المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب الجيزة بالإنابة.*
*وقالت مريم منير أيوب زوجة الضحية في التحقيقات إنها كانت نائمة بجوار زوجها وعند الرابعة فجرا سمعت أصواتا غريبة، ومجموعة من الرجال يهبطون من سطح المنزل وتبين لها ولزوجها أنهم رجال مباحث، وطلب منها أن تضع التسريحة خلف الباب منعا لدخولهم، وبعد دقائق فوجئت بطرقات عنيفة علي الباب ودفع أمناء الشرطة الباب بالقوة واستخدموا العنف لكسر الباب، ثم دخلوا علي زوجها وضربوه بـ«مؤخرة» سلاحهم الميري، *
*وأوثقوا يديه ثم طلبوا منه أن يتنازل عن شكواه ضد زميلهم أمير يحيي الذي التقاه قبل أسبوع، وأخذ منه بالقوة ٩٠ جنيها وهاتفا محمولا واتهمت الزوجة في التحقيقات ٣ أمناء شرطة بقتل زوجها وأكدت أنهم محمد صابر عبدالقادر وحسن محمد حسن وماهر محمد وأشارت إلي أنهم حملوه بالقوة وألقوا به من شرفة الشقة أمامها وطفلها ٧ سنوات الذي شهد بأن الأمناء القوا والده من الرابع وقد تعرفت الزوجة علي اثنين من الأمناء أثناء عرضهم علي النيابة.*
*وتبين من تحقيقات النيابة أن أمين شرطة يدعي أمير يحيي التقي الضحية منذ أسبوع وأخذ منه أمواله بالقوة وكذلك هاتفه المحمول فتقدم الضحية ببلاغ إلي نيابة العمرانية وباشر التحقيق مع المتهم ناصر صفي الدين وكيل أول النيابة وثبت من التحقيقات وأقوال الشهود أن الأمين سرق أموال الضحية، ومازالت تحقيقات النيابة مستمرة في الواقعة،*
*وأضافت تحقيقات نيابة حوادث جنوب الجيزة أنقسم شرطة العمرانية تلقي بلاغا بحدوث مشاجرة في المنطقة التي يعيش فيها الضحية، وأن أمناء الشرطة - زملاء الأمين المتهم- استغلوا وجود اسم إسحاق صديق جاد الله شقيق الضحية في البلاغ وأخبروا الرائد أحمد النواوي معاون مباحث العمرانية بأنها مشاجرة بين مسلمين ومسيحيين ويجب أن ينتقلوا إلي المكان قبل حدوث فتنة طائفية، وتم الانتقال وصعود سطح منزل الضحية ودخول شقته في الوقت نفسه أكد طرفا المشاجرة في تحقيقات النيابة أن الضحية لم يكن طرفا ولم يتشاجر مع أحد ليلة الحادث.*
*واستمع فريق النيابة المكون من محمد يحيي وحازم الجيزاوي ومحمد الطحاوي لأقوال شهود العيان الذين أجمعوا علي أنهم استيقظوا علي أصوات وتبين لهم أن رجال المباحث يبحثون عن متهمين في مشاجرة وأضافوا أنهم شاهدوا الضحية ناصر صديق أثناء سقوطه من الطابق الرابع ولم يشاهدوا أحدا يلقيه أو هو يلقي بنفسه من الشرفة وقال حمادة عبدالوهاب الكومي «٥٤ سنة» إنه نزل إلي الشارع وقت الحادث وتحدث إلي الضابط أحمد النواوي وأثناء ذلك سقط الضحية من الطابق الرابع ولم يشاهد أحدا فقال للضابط: الواد كده مات فرد عليه الضابط: لأ محصلش وبعد دقائق قليلة وجد أمناء الشرطة يقتادون شقيقي الضحية وهما موثقان بالحبال من الخلف، ويخرجون من باب المنزل وأثناء ذلك ثار الأهالي علي قوة المباحث وحطموا سيارة ميكروباص كان رجال الشرطة قد حضروا فيها.*
*وقال جاد وإسحاق شقيقا الضحية ناصر إنهما فوجئا برجال المباحث يدخلون عليهما المنزل فجرا وأوثقوهما بالحبال من الخلف وهبطوا إلي شقة شقيقهما وسمعا صوت ارتطام شديد وصراخ زوجة شقيقهما فأخبرتهما أن أمناء الشرطة الثلاثة حملوه وألقوا به من الرابع، وأكد الشقيقان أنهما لم يشاهدا الأمناء أثناء الواقعة لأنهما كانا في مكان آخر، وفي حراسة من بعض أمناء الشرطة وقد أمرت النيابة بصرف الشهود وزوجة الضحية وشقيقيه من سراي النيابة وقررت صرف طرفي المشاجرة بعد الاستماع لأقوالهما وأكدا أن الخلاف وقع بينهما حول «توك توك» وأن ناصر صديق لم يكن طرفا في المشاجرة من الأساس.*
*وظهر أمس ووسط حضور جماهيري تم تشييع جثمان الضحية من كنيسة ماري مينا بعد أن استجاب أهالي الضحية لنصائح أعضاء مجلس الشعب وبعض القساوسة بدفن الجثمان، وأنهم يثقون في نزاهة تحقيقات النيابة وأن التحقيقات ستثبت ما إذا كان ابنهم قتلوه أم ألقي بنفسه مثلما ذكر بعض رجال المباحث.*

*______________________*​ 
http://coptreal.com/forum/VBForum/showthread.php?t=1702


----------



## Kiril (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

 سمعت ان الامناء تم القبض عليهم 
جريدة النهاردة (أعتقد الجمهورية)


----------



## mina aziz (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

المسيح يعزى اسرة الشهيد ويعزى الانسانية التى انهانت كرامتها تحت اقدام الشرطة :new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5: ويرفع راية المسيحية عالية


----------



## محمدباشا (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

انا بصراحة لا اعلم عن هذا الحادث ولكن إن كان حدث فأكيد هناك خطا ما لم يكن المقصود منه عمليه دينية 

طبعا المسكين مات أكيد ظلم 

فمهما كانت جنايته يجب المحاكمة العادلة 

اتوجه إلى أهل الفقيد 

بكل عبارات التعازى 

والى أخى ناشر الموضوع 

لك منى كل الشكر

والى كل من قرأ الموضوع 

تريس قبل ان تقوم الفتنى 

أكيد الموضوع ليس دينيا

وشكرا


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*



وأنهم يثقون في نزاهة تحقيقات النيابة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اتمنى يكونو قد الثقة دى *​


----------



## انجيلا (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

رحم الله الاخ ناصر واطلب من كل المسيحيين ان يصلو للمسيحيين العراقيين الي ينقتلون كل يوم بالعراق فقط لانهم مسيحيين


----------



## man4truth (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*يا رب
أنظر الى شعبك
ارفعة من المذله
حررنا يا رب وحرر بلدنا 
من ايدى الناهبين والسارقين
نصلى من أجل الحرية​*


----------



## marime pater (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ربنا موجود هو الذي يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون لكن يجب نصلي اليه كل حين معا فهو قادر علي تغير الأمور فصيام العذارء احسن مناسبة للصلأة والأعتراف والتناول  هيا نفعل ذلك معاواكيد ستكون الحياة افضل وسيدافع عنا المسيح فهو القائل من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني


----------



## lave (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

الرب يكون في عون زوجة واهل الضحيه وربنا يرحمه ٠ ماساة بتتكرر و الحكومه الاسلاميه وتحت الاسلاميه مليون خط بتقدر تلم الموضوع و دا مش بس في مصر في كل بلد مسلم الضلم موجود زي العراق ايظا الان ٠ بس رابنا موجود وهو قال سوف تكون لكم ضيقات في العالم٠ لكن الرب انتصر على العالم ٠ الرب يصبر الموجوعين و ينصف المضلومين و يحمينا جميعا في اسمه القدوس٠ الرب يباركم


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*


----------



## Tabitha (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*كمان بيضغطوا على العيلة للتنازل عن الاتهام !!!
ده ايه البجاحة دي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*



Anestas!a قال:


> *كمان بيضغطوا على العيلة للتنازل عن الاتهام !!!*
> *ده ايه البجاحة دي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
انتي نسيتي انك في مصر ربنا يحافظ عليكم

البلد دي مش هترتاح الا لما تتحط تحت احكام دولية ومراقبة وصدقوني هتحصل قريب جدا علي الاوضاع اللي بتحصل

بس اهم حاجة مش نسيبهم ونفضحهم في كل خطوة بيعملوها غلط 

موقع للتعذيب في مصر

ادخلوا شوفوا بس بلاش البنات تشوف الفيديو علشان منتهي قلة الادب والشتائم بما يخدش الحياء 

رجاء محبة بلاش البنات تشوف الفيديو

http://www.tortureinegypt.net/


----------



## samyyoussef (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

لابد ان تتخذ الكنيسة موقف حائد و لابد ان يكون دورها ايجابي و كفاية سلبية و لابد من تتدخل رجال الكنيسة و متابعة سير التحقيقات


----------



## روما 1 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

*الكلام كثير ولكن ماذا نقول          *

*                          المهم*

* يا بختة شهيد للمسيح .*

*                                             اما اسرتة فالمسيح يعطيهم الصبر*


----------



## the servant (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

سلام ونعمة روماااا,,,

اكيد يا بختة بس زنب ابنة اية يعيش طول عمرة كارة نفسة عشان هو شاف الهمج دول
بيرموا ابوة من الدور الرابع


----------



## مصر (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..........
...........قمت بالمشاركه فى هذا الموضوع .......وجئت لكى اراه ........ولكن المفاجه ..لالالالا ليست مفاجه 
.........لقد تم حذف اشتراكى ........رغم انى لم اعبر فيه الا على حزنى واسفى على ما حدث 
................سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري
....................المصري 
اتمنى تعلمون ماذا اقصد 
المصري


----------



## assyrian girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

God bless him in the perdise and help his family


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

ارحم روحه الطاهرة و اجعله يسبح اسمك مع الملائكة الاطهار+++ علي فكرة يا جماعة يجب وضع حد للانتهكات الشرطة المستمرة مش بس ضد الاقباط و بس ضد المسلمين ولكن ضد المصرين جميعا في اصوات الثوار و المدافعين و دورنا اننا نفضحهم حول العالم و في كل المواقع


----------



## red_pansy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

يا أخوتى الاضطهادات دى مش جديده علينا ومش من الشرطة بس دا من العالم كله  لان ربنا قال  "ان كان العالم يبغضكم فا علموا انه قد أبغضنى قبلكم . لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته  . ولكن لانكم لستم من العالم ، بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم ، لذلك يبغضكم العالم " ( يو18:15-19 )

                                       ( عزائى  الى أسرة  الشهيد )


----------



## moon20 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا كوبتك مان موضوعك جميل ولكن اريد اضافة بعض الاشياء من وجهة نظرى الشخصية

كثيرا ما اذهب لمناطق شعبية اكثر بؤسا من اى مناطق تعرفها لكتابة تقارير بالرغم من اننى لست صحفيا الا انها هواية ليس اكثر ولكننى اقسم لك كم عانيت لاجلهم وكم تعبنى اضطهاد الحكومة لهم - مسلم او مسيحى - ولكننى كمسلم اقسم ااننى ما رايت تفرقة اكبر من تلك التى يفرقون بينها بين المسلم والمسيحى ولتعلم انه ليس بسبب الدين لانهم يعتقلون الاخوان المسلمين وقد سبق وان طردوا الداعية  العظيم عمرو خالد لان الشباب التف حوله وهم الان يضطهدون المنقبات فهى ليست دولة اسلامية لكن اضطهاد الاقباط ما هو الا حجة لاضطهاد المصريين وانت تعلم وانا اعلم ان القبطى مضطهد اكثر لكونه قبطى فقط ولكن ما هو الا سبب فقط واقسم اننى لم ارى من يعانى كما تعانون انتم الاقباط خاصة فى مشكلة بناء الكنائس سواء من الدولة او من بعض المسلميين ( الاغبياء ) لان الاسلام بالعكس دعى الى الحفاظ على الكنائس والمعابد وهناك مسلمين يحرسون الكنائس ولا يرفضون لانهم يعرفون دينهم على حق الذى دعى لحرية العبادة وان اى مكان للعبادة هو بيت الله ولا يحق لى هدم بيته او ايعاق بناءه 
كم اضطهدت هذه الدولة المسيحى والمسلم اضطهدو المسيحي لانه مسيحى واضطهدوا المسلم لانه متدين خوفا من نفوذ الاخوان

كان الله فى عونك قبل عونى و ثق انه سياتى اليوم الذى تتحرر فيه هذه الدولة من الطغاه الذين اضطهدونا وسيقف المسلم والمسيحى بجانب بعض من جديد اعذرنى ان كنت ابتعدت عن الموضوع قليلا فانا ايضا اعانى مثلك من ذلك الاضطهاد ان لم يكن بنفس المقدار


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشرطة المصرية تلقى شاباً قبطياً من الدور الرابع بالعمرانية*



moon20 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا كوبتك مان موضوعك جميل ولكن اريد اضافة بعض الاشياء من وجهة نظرى الشخصية
> 
> ...


 

الاخ moon20

انحني احتراما لمشاركتك فكل مشاركة منك تحمل تميز وبتشعرني اني الدنيا لسه بخير وفيه ناس كويسة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

